# Ranking Bachianas Brasileiras.



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi everyone, probably I'm the only one who knows well all the bachianas brasileiras by Villa-Lobos.
In any case, even thought you don't know all the bachianas, you can share your personal idea.
My rank is:
No 2
No 7
No 5
No 4 / No 3
No 8
No 1
No 9
No 6

They are all beautiful.
The No 2 is probably the most "brasilian", and the last movement "O trenzinho do Caipira" is incredible.
The No 7 is the most "bachian" and is very beautiful (especially the first movement)
The No 5 is so famous. I don't think i must comment.
The No 4 has a first movement that is better for only piano, and the others that are better for orchestra. The third movement has a popular melody in it, and I love it so much also for personal reason.
The third starts with a very powerful movement but the others one seems to be a little bit repetitive. This one and the first have the most high number of the chord progression that is in the 20% of classical music (Handel's Passacaglia progression (has it a name?))
The No 1 is good, but sounds kinda simple music.
Maybe the sixth and the ninth are the most "interesting" and "weird", but i don't enjoy them so much.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the list. I have the Nashville Symphony's Naxos recording of these, and it didn't click with me the first time I heard it, so I haven't paid much attention to them. You've spurred me to go through it again. Maybe I missed something the first time around.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Love #6 - Flute and Bassoon - at the opening, the flute runs the Bachian "bass line" - while the bassoon plays the melodic air above [er...below] it...


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> Love #6 - Flute and Bassoon - at the opening, the flute runs the Bachian "bass line" - while the bassoon plays the melodic air above [er...below] it...


Me, too. It's a bear to play, which I have many times, but I love it.

As for the others, I won't rank them because I dislike ranking art. Music isn't a football rankings table.

But possibly No. 7 is my favorite.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

The No. 2 and No. 5 are probably the best place to start for the beginner, but Nos. 1, 6 and 9 are masterpieces also.


----------

